

Apple Ads Based on Your Credit Balance Pushes Privacy Beyond the Limit - stanfordnope
http://www.forbes.com/sites/theopriestley/2015/07/18/apple-ads-based-on-your-credit-balance-pushes-privacy-beyond-the-limit/

======
em3rgent0rdr
To be fair, a lot of these corporations patent all this nonsense just because
the patent system lets them and allows them bargaining chips to be used in
deals and battles.

Regardless, I never believe CEOs of big companies will keep their word. Its a
shame apple could loose more by patenting these silly things than they could
gain. This could be a good candidate for EFF's silly patent of the month.

